# Weekly Competition 2019-19



## Mike Hughey (May 7, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U R2 U' F R' U R' F2 U2
*2. *U' R F2 R F R' U2 R U'
*3. *R' U2 F2 R' F R2 F' U2
*4. *F' U2 F R' U' R2 F2 U'
*5. *F2 U F2 U R' F2 R U' F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F U2 B' R2 B' D2 F L2 F' D2 L2 U' F2 D L D U2 F' D L2 U
*2. *F2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D U' F2 U' B2 R' B2 L2 D' L F' D2 L' U2
*3. *U' L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 U B R' D U R U2 B2 R' D U'
*4. *R2 D R2 D' U2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 U' L D' F' R B L' B2 F U' F2
*5. *L' D2 B' U' R B' D F D2 R F2 L2 D2 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *U2 B U R' F2 Uw Fw2 D2 L' D Rw' B2 Uw2 L' Rw' R2 U R F' D' Uw' U R2 B F2 D' Uw' U2 R2 D' Fw' L2 Rw2 R' D Uw' Rw2 Fw2 F' R
*2. *B' L F' R2 Fw2 R' B' Fw F Rw F' D' Uw U' L D' Rw Fw2 Uw L' R2 D L Rw R' F D' Rw2 U Rw' Fw2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 R D' Rw R
*3. *Uw R Fw F2 L B' Fw2 F2 Rw' B' D2 Fw' D2 F Rw U' B' D' Uw' U' Fw' F L R B2 L B U' R B2 Rw2 B' D' Rw' D' Fw Uw2 U' Rw2 D
*4. *F U Rw Fw Rw2 F' D2 F U L Fw Uw' L' D L2 Fw F Uw U' Fw2 Uw F' U' Fw Rw2 Uw2 B2 L' Rw R2 B' L Rw' D Uw' F2 Rw' U F2 R'
*5. *R2 U2 Rw' B' L' F' D L2 R' Uw' L R2 U2 Fw' D2 L' Rw' R2 Uw2 Rw' F' Rw D B' U F2 Rw R B2 Fw' L2 Rw2 B' Rw2 B2 F' D2 Uw R' U

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 Rw2 B' Uw' B2 Dw U F2 Lw Bw2 D' Lw2 B Uw2 B2 Bw D' Dw' Uw' Fw Dw2 Lw' R U2 L Lw' Rw2 R Bw2 R' D Lw' Rw R U Bw L2 Bw D2 Dw' Uw L F U' L2 Bw' D2 Dw U2 B' Lw2 B2 Fw' D2 Dw2 R2 D L2 Rw' B
*2. *L' Bw2 F Lw D2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw R D2 Lw2 F' Dw U' L2 Dw' L' Lw' Rw Uw2 Bw U2 B R' Bw2 Dw R Bw2 D' U' B R Fw L Lw' B R2 Dw Rw2 Fw2 Dw' Uw' Bw F' L2 Lw' R2 Fw2 U2 L2 Fw' L' Dw' L' Rw' F2 R' Bw' Dw2 Bw'
*3. *D Fw D' Uw2 U Rw' D2 F' D2 Dw2 L' B' L' F L2 Fw2 Rw R2 U F Lw2 D' R' Fw2 F2 R Fw2 Dw2 Uw Fw' F' U Lw Bw F2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 D2 Bw F L' R2 Bw Dw2 B2 Bw F2 D' Uw2 R2 B R' B2 Bw Uw F D Uw Rw2
*4. *U' F2 L Fw' D2 B2 Bw Fw' D2 Rw2 R B2 Bw' U Lw D2 Dw' F2 Dw2 Uw2 R2 U2 F2 L2 Fw2 L' Dw R' Dw2 Uw2 R2 B' Fw U2 R2 F Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 U R2 Bw' D2 R' D' Bw' Lw D' Dw B2 F' D' Dw Rw2 R' Dw Rw' R B Lw
*5. *Uw' Lw' Rw B2 D' Dw' Uw U L Bw Uw L' Uw L F' D' B2 U2 Fw' D' Dw2 Uw' U Lw R2 B' F2 Lw2 B2 Fw2 Dw2 B' Rw B' R Fw2 Dw Uw L2 Lw Uw' R' Dw' U Fw' Rw F' D' Fw2 D' U Lw2 F' Rw2 U2 F2 U2 Fw' Lw2 R2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U2 2U 3R B 3U2 2R2 2U F' R 2U2 2F2 D R' B2 2B 2F' F2 2D2 U' 2L 2D2 2F' 3U' B2 F2 U 3R 2F' L 2L2 3R2 2U U' 2F' F 2R 3F' L 2R 2F' F' 3U B 2B' U 2L2 3F F2 3U' U' 3R' 2F2 2R' 2D' B' 3F F' 3R2 2B R2 2B2 R D2 2D' 3U2 2L2 2R2 2U L 2L2
*2. *3U2 3R 2U 2B2 2D2 R2 2U 2F2 F' 2D R2 F D L B2 2B 3F 2F' 2L' 3F2 2D2 3U' 3R2 R B F 2L' 2U 3R D2 R' 2F2 L F 2D2 2F' 2D' U2 2L' 3U2 2U 2L' D' 3U' 2U2 2B' R 2B2 R' B2 F' 2L B F U' L D' F 2U' 2F D' R2 3F' 2U 3R' R 2D' 2B' 2F 3U
*3. *2F2 2R' R2 U 3R R D2 2D 2R 2U' 3F' 2R2 2B' L2 D' 2F' 3U2 3R 2D2 L' 2L 2D U R' 2D 2F2 L 3U2 U 3F2 2L 3U2 2L 3R' 2D2 F2 U2 2F' 2R' 2D B2 2D 3U' 2L2 B D2 3U2 2R' 2D2 L' U' 3R' F2 2D' 3U2 R' 3F L' 3R2 B 2D 2B D 3R2 2R2 2F2 F' 2L 3R2 2U2
*4. *B2 2F' 3R' 3U' 2L2 2R' 2U' B2 L 3F 2F' 3R2 3U 3F F' 2D 2F2 L' 2L2 3R2 F D U' B 2L' R' D 2F2 2L F 2R' 2D 3U' 2L' 2R 2B 3F 2U' 3R R F' D B 2B' 2D 2L F2 2L 2D' 3U' U2 R' U' 2F' 3R2 3U' 3R' U B 2L' R' 2F2 3U2 2F' 2U2 3F 3U' 2B' 2D' 3F'
*5. *U' 2F2 D' 2B 2U2 3F2 D 3U' 2R2 B2 3F' L 2D2 2U B2 2U2 B' 2U U 2B D2 2L 3R2 F 2L D' 2F' U2 3R 3F U2 2L2 2R F 3R' B2 L' 2L2 2D 3R' R2 2B' 2R2 D 2B2 D2 3U2 B2 2D B D B 2U' F R2 2B 2R 3F2 2D U2 2B L' 2R 3U L' D B 3F' F D'

*7x7x7*
*1. *L D' L' 3L' 3R' 2R 3F' 2U' U 2R2 3U' L 2L' 3L' 3R' R F' 2L 3L2 B' 3D 2U' L D F L 2L' 2D2 3L 2B' 3D' 3U2 U B 2F 3R2 3B' 3R' 2B' 2U2 2B' 3L' U' L' 2U2 U2 2L' 3R' 2U' U' 2L 3R R D L' 2U U2 3R' 2R B2 2B' 3B F L B2 L2 B2 2L 3L2 3F F' 2L 3D U 3F' D2 2L 2R R' 2D L' 3L 3R D' 3R2 R' 3F2 2U' 2R2 D2 L2 3D' 2U2 U' L 3U' 2L F' L2 3D'
*2. *3F2 3D2 B' 2B2 3B2 3F' 2F' 3U2 2B2 3B' 2L2 2R R2 3D' 3U' U' 2L' B2 3R' 3F2 D2 2F2 D' 3D 2U F2 3U 2U2 B' 3R2 2U 3R R F2 L' 3F2 L2 3D2 L' 3L2 3R 2U 2F 2R2 3F' 3R' D 3U2 U 3B2 3D 3R B2 2F' D' 2D2 3U' 3R' 2R 3B' 3F' R' 3B2 L B' D2 2D2 B 3B' 2R 3U 3F2 2L2 3L2 2B' 2D' 3U' 2U' F2 3R' D' 3D' B2 D2 3D B' 2B2 3L' F L B 3F' L' 3D2 3U 2U 3F 2D 3U 2U
*3. *3L2 2D 2U' 2L 3R' 3B2 R' 2B 2F' F2 2D2 2L2 2B 3F 2U2 2R2 2D' U2 F2 2R R2 F 2U2 U2 B2 F D2 2L' 3R2 R B 3B' 2F2 2D2 3U2 3F2 3D' F' U' L 3R 2D 2U 3R 3B2 2F 3D' 2U' 3R2 2U2 3L' R 2D2 3B' 3D2 U' R D2 3D' 3U' 3F' 3D2 2F' 2R' 2F2 3L2 3R2 3F2 2R' 2D' 2B2 2F2 F' L 3D2 3U 2B2 3D2 B2 3U' 2U2 2R' B U 3R 2F2 U' 3R2 D2 3F2 2F' 2D2 U' 2R2 R2 D' 2L2 3B' 2F 3D
*4. *2B2 L' 3D 3U' 2U2 B2 2D' 3R2 2D L 2D2 3D' B F 3L 2D 3U 3R 2D2 2U 2F D 3B' 2F2 3U 2F2 3L' 2B 3F 2D' 2U U L2 R B R2 F' 2U 3R2 2R2 3F D 3D2 3F2 D 2R2 2F L2 2F2 3U 2L2 2F2 2U B 3L 3B2 2F' F D' 2B' 3F 3D 3L' 3B' U 3R2 3D2 L 2R2 3B' 2F L' 3L B' L 3R2 2D R2 B2 2D 2B 3F2 2L B U L 3F2 L 2L' 2R 2F2 2R' R 2F 3R2 2F2 F' L' D2 3B'
*5. *B L2 2L 2F 2U2 B' F' 3U 2R2 2F2 3D2 B2 F' 3R2 2U2 3L 2U' 2L2 3L2 3R 3U 2F2 R2 2B' 2F' D' 2L' 2U2 3R' D 2D' F D' 2U2 L2 3D 3B2 F 3L 3B' 3U2 2F 2U' U2 B 3L' 2R 2B2 3F2 2F L2 3L 2R2 F' 3U F2 2D 3D' B 2F' 3D 2U' F 2D' 2U2 2F D2 L' 3R' 2D 3F' 2F' 3U 2B2 3B2 3F2 3R' B' 3F2 R 2B 2U' 2F F2 D 3B2 D2 2B2 2L' 2R2 R 3B 3D2 3U2 2U2 L 2B2 3F 2F F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F' U' F' U2 R2 U' F U2
*2. *R' U2 R F' R F2 R2 U
*3. *F2 R' U R2 U F' U2 F R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F R L2 F B R' F2 D' U' L R2 F L' R' U' L B U2 Rw2 Uw
*2. *U' F2 U D R' U2 L' U2 B D' R2 F' R' D' U' L F U' L' F B2 Rw2
*3. *F B D2 L D' R2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 R D L2 F' L' R2 U2 L Fw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R D2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 L2 F2 L' B L' Rw' B' Fw' F Rw' D B2 L2 Rw' D2 Fw F R B' U' L2 B' Fw2 F R2 Uw L' R' Fw' D U' F' U' L
*2. *L Rw D Uw' U' Rw2 R' Uw U2 Fw' R2 B' Fw2 R B Uw2 Fw L' Uw' L2 Fw' L R' B2 Uw' F' D' U2 L' Fw' F Rw' Uw U Fw2 D' L' Rw' B R2
*3. *Uw2 B' D2 L' B Fw F L' R' U' L' Rw R2 Uw2 U' B' L Fw' L F Rw U R B2 U' Fw' L' U B2 U L' R2 B Fw2 Uw2 R' Fw' L2 D' Uw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D U F2 D' Dw' F Dw' Uw' Lw' Uw' R' B2 L2 B Uw2 U2 L2 Lw D2 Dw2 B Fw F Rw Bw' F D2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 L Lw' Rw' Uw' Lw Dw' Fw2 Lw D' Dw' Uw Bw' F' Uw2 Lw Rw' R' B' L2 B2 D' Uw' Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw' Bw' R D2
*2. *Rw2 D2 U' Lw2 B Fw Lw2 B F Lw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 D Dw U Lw2 Fw Lw Uw' L2 D Uw2 U2 R' D' Rw Bw2 Fw' F L2 R2 U2 L R2 B' Uw' L2 R' D2 Dw' U' L2 R2 U2 Lw Rw' R2 Uw U2 Bw2 Uw U2 Lw Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 U' Rw2 Fw
*3. *Fw' Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 D' Rw2 Uw2 Rw U' Lw' R D Bw Rw' Bw Dw2 Lw R Fw' L' U2 F R2 D' Dw Uw' U R U2 Rw2 Bw Lw B' Bw' D2 Rw2 Dw' Rw' Uw' L2 Fw F2 Dw2 F2 D2 U' B R2 Fw2 L Rw2 R' Dw' Lw R B Bw2 F Dw2 Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U' 2B R' U 2F2 2D' 3U2 U' F' 2L' B R2 3U 3F2 L' 3U U2 2L' F2 2D' L2 3F2 F' 3U2 2L' 3U' 2U B' 2U' F' 2D 3U2 2R2 D 2D' 3F2 2F2 R2 F D 2B' 2L' R F' U 2L2 2R B2 2B2 3U' 2U2 3F 2U 2L 3R2 D 3R2 3F 3R' B L2 F2 2L B2 F2 D' 3U 3F2 3U2 2B'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *F D' 3D' 3L' 3R' 2B2 2U F2 U2 B 2F' 3U' 3R2 D2 3B' L2 3L 2R' 2B2 3R2 3F' 3U' 2B' F' 2R R 3U' R 2D2 3U' 3B 3D2 2F F U' 3F L2 3L B2 3F' 3L R' F' 2D' 3U2 L2 2R' 3B' 2U' L' D 3D2 2L D' 2B 3B2 D2 F2 3U2 2L2 3L2 3R' R 3D' U' 3F2 U' 2B L2 D' 2U' L2 B 3D' 2B' 2L2 3R2 2U 3R 3U2 2U' 3B2 2L' 3L2 3R2 3B' 2D2 2F2 3R 3B2 3D2 L' 3B' L' 2L2 3L R2 3D' 2F 2D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' L' D' L U2 D2 R2 L B' R' U R L' B2 R2 L F' R' L B2 R Fw' Uw'
*2. *U2 L2 U2 B2 L B L' D' F' R2 L F' D2 B2 L2 R B' F' U' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*3. *D' F L U L2 R B2 U' D' F2 B' R' F D2 R U' F' R2 L F' Rw Uw
*4. *F2 B2 R' L2 F L D B' L2 F2 L' U2 F U' B' R U R' D' R2 Fw Uw
*5. *F2 D2 R2 L' U F L2 D' U' R' U' D2 L B F' D' R2 D' R2 D'
*6. *L D U2 F R' L' F' U R2 F' R D' B' U F2 B R2 D F R Fw' Uw
*7. *B' R2 L2 U' R' L' B D L R D2 R B' R2 B' U2 R' D2 F' R' Fw' Uw2
*8. *F' D2 U L D2 U F2 L F L' R' F' B' R' F' L' U' R F' R U2 Fw Uw2
*9. *F' D2 L2 U R2 F' R2 B2 U2 B U R2 B L R2 F' U' R D2 Fw Uw
*10. *F2 R' L' U2 L2 R D' L' U2 B D F D2 F2 D L' U' B L2 Fw' Uw'
*11. *D' R2 D' R' L' D R2 U2 R U' F2 D U' B' U2 R2 B U2 R2 F Rw' Uw'
*12. *B2 L U2 L F' B L B D' B R' D' L' F U' F' L U2 R2 Fw Uw'
*13. *D L' D R2 L2 B L' D R2 F B' R2 U2 B R D B L2 U L2 Fw Uw2
*14. *F' B' R2 B U D2 R2 U D' B F' D L' U' L B U2 B D2 U' Fw' Uw'
*15. *R2 D L D R2 U' L U R' U2 D2 L2 F2 R' B D L R' F Rw' Uw'
*16. *L' R F L F R2 D L U B2 L F R' L2 B U F' L' R'
*17. *D L' U B' L2 U2 D B' U2 B2 D R U B F L2 B' R' F Rw2 Uw2
*18. *D2 U' L' B U' F L F2 D2 U R B' F L' R D' U' L2 D' U' Fw Uw
*19. *B' D L R' F B' U D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 D R2 B2 U F' B2 L' Fw' Uw'
*20. *B L' B D2 F' D' U B U R' D2 L2 B D' L' U L U' D2 B L Fw Uw
*21. *D2 L' D' R' B2 U F' R2 D' U2 F2 B' R F U2 B2 U2 D F Rw2 Uw'
*22. *L D2 R B D' U' B' D B R' F' R2 B L2 B2 U' F' U2 B Rw2 Uw2
*23. *R U B F2 D2 F2 B2 U' D B2 R F' L2 B2 D L D L2 U B' Rw2 Uw2
*24. *L' U L' R' B2 U2 F R2 F2 D' B2 R' B' R L B' F D' U2 Fw Uw'
*25. *F2 R' L' D' U' B2 U' D' L2 D2 L' F2 D' B L' F U2 B2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*26. *L2 D' R2 L2 F' U F' L U' R' U2 L2 U2 R' D' R2 F2 L F R F' Rw Uw'
*27. *R2 F D' B2 F2 R2 L2 U F2 U L' B2 R' F L' F B R L D F Rw Uw2
*28. *F' L R' D U' L2 D' F' R' D F R2 D2 U B' F' U F2 B Rw Uw'
*29. *F2 U L2 B U L2 D' F' U R2 F2 D2 B2 R' U F' L2 F' D2 Rw' Uw'
*30. *B' F' R2 B' R' F' U' L2 F B R2 U2 L' F' U R D U2 B' U F Rw Uw
*31. *D U' F' B' L2 R D2 L B2 F' R2 F2 U L' R' D2 F2 B R2 B' Rw' Uw
*32. *D' B U2 R' D' U B2 U D F2 L' U' R D B' L2 D' L F2 U2 B' Rw' Uw'
*33. *L U2 D R' L F R' B D L2 D' L' U R2 U2 B F' R U' Fw'
*34. *B' R' L D' B2 L2 U R2 B' U B' L F' R' F L' U2 F U Fw Uw
*35. *R L F2 L' U' B' L2 F2 R2 F L R' D2 F2 D' F L R D2 U2 Fw'
*36. *B D L' F2 D' B D U L F U2 B F D L R2 B' D U2 Fw' Uw2
*37. *R2 B2 R B D2 R F2 R B F2 L U2 F2 R' F D2 R B2 U B' Rw Uw
*38. *R2 F R2 F2 B' R2 B' D L F2 U2 D R F B2 L2 U F' B2 R2 F Rw2 Uw
*39. *F' R F2 B D B U R' F B2 D B F' D2 B2 U F D2 B' F2 D' Rw2 Uw
*40. *R' F U L' D' U' L F2 U' L' D' F D2 B' D' B2 L2 U' L F Uw'
*41. *D2 R2 U2 L U' B' D L2 D B2 R' B D R' D L2 F' L' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*42. *D2 F2 B2 D B D' L2 R' B U D L' U B' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 Rw Uw'
*43. *F2 U' L2 U D F' D2 R2 F' B2 R' B2 F2 D2 U2 F' U B U2 R2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*44. *U' D2 F2 D' F' B' U2 R D2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 R2 D R2 F' B R2 B' Rw' Uw
*45. *U2 R D2 R2 L' F' B' U B U R U' L F L B2 U2 B' L2 B Rw
*46. *U L2 R2 D2 B L2 B' L R2 D L U2 D F2 R B' U' B U B' R2 Fw Uw'
*47. *U L B2 D2 L' B D' R' D2 U' L' D2 U' R2 B' D F' D B2 L' U' Rw Uw2
*48. *D' L2 U' F' R F2 B R' L D' L D' F2 B2 R' B' U2 L2 U2 D B2 Rw Uw2
*49. *D2 L R U2 D2 R F2 U' R' U' F2 L U R2 D' L2 U D B L
*50. *D R B R' F U2 F' D' R U D' B' R2 L F U' R L' U Fw Uw
*51. *F D R' B2 F2 L U' D' F2 B2 D' L U D' F U2 L' B L' D Fw Uw'
*52. *F U' L2 B2 U' D L' D' R2 L U L F U D B2 D' L' F' L2 Uw
*53. *B2 F R' F' U' D F2 U D L' F2 B' R2 D' U2 F U2 D2 B U L Fw' Uw
*54. *R L' B U L2 B2 U D' R D R L2 F' U2 L2 F D2 F B R' D Fw' Uw2
*55. *B' F2 U' R L' U' R B U R' U' F U' L D' F2 R2 F2 R' Fw' Uw
*56. *D' F2 D2 R' U B' L D2 B R L' F2 D' U' L2 F L' D' F D' R'
*57. *L2 D B D2 F B L' B' U' B L R' D2 F2 R' L2 D' R' L'
*58. *U' R L' D2 F B R2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 U L R' U D2 R2 L'
*59. *L' U' R' F R' F2 D' U2 L' R F2 R U D F2 R' F2 D2 L2 R Fw' Uw
*60. *B U' F2 R2 D R' F' B D' B D' F2 B2 U2 F2 D' L D L2 Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U' F' U2 F2 R D B' U B L' U2
*2. *B' D F' B2 U F2 U R' L2 F' U F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 U
*3. *R' F' L' D' F D2 L' F' R U2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F R2 L2 U2 F' B'
*4. *B' D2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 F' D' U2 F U L U F' U' B'
*5. *U' B2 R2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 D2 B' R' U' B D' B2 F' L' D2 F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' B2 U' L2 D U2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 L' U' R' D' R F L' U' L' B'
*2. *R B2 L' D' L2 U F R U R B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 D
*3. *R' B2 U2 L' U2 L F2 R2 F2 R U L U2 B' L B2 D2 L2 R'
*4. *L' F' L' F2 U F R' D L' U' F2 R2 D B2 U B2 D L2 B2 D'
*5. *U R2 B2 R2 U R2 D B2 D' F2 D' L' U' R' D L' D2 B' U' B2 F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 B' D2 B' F2 R2 U2 L2 R' F' R B' D' L' B F2 D' L U2
*2. *L2 D2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 B D2 R2 B D' F' L' B' L2 R' U R F D'
*3. *L2 U' L2 B' D L2 D B2 R L2 U' F2 B2 U' B2 U B2 R2 B2 D'
*4. *R2 B2 U2 L2 B U2 B U2 F' D2 F' U R2 U' B' R' U' L2 B2 F
*5. *R2 U2 L D2 L U2 F2 U2 F2 L B D' U L2 F' L' D B2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 R' B2 U B' D2 F U2 L' B2 F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L U2 F2 L F2 L U2 R' B2 R2 D2 U' R U' L' B' L2 F U B2 R' D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D B2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 L' U' F' D B F' R2 F2 D' R2 D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F' U' F U R F2 U' F R2
*3. *F2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U2 B2 D' B' U L' U B2 F2 U B L' B2
*4. *L Rw2 R2 U B2 Fw' U Fw' L D' Uw2 Rw Uw F' R' D2 B' F' R2 Uw Fw L' Rw' R D2 Fw U B' U2 Fw' Uw L' U F R Fw2 F2 Uw' Rw Fw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U' R F U' F U' F2 U' F'
*3. *U2 B R2 F2 D2 B F2 R2 U2 F' U2 R' B2 D' R2 D B D' F' D2 L
*4. *F Rw R2 B2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 F' L R' F' Uw F2 R2 D' F2 D' U' Rw' D2 Uw' B R D' Uw' U2 L2 Fw2 R2 B2 U' B2 L Uw' U' L' Uw' B D' Rw
*5. *F2 Uw' R B2 Bw' F Rw' R' U R2 Bw D' Dw L2 Rw2 R Fw Dw Lw2 Rw Dw2 U2 R2 Bw' U2 Lw2 Dw Rw2 R2 Uw U2 L2 Bw2 Uw Fw' U B' Fw' Lw' F2 Lw Fw2 Rw2 Bw Rw' D' Rw Bw Fw' Lw2 Uw2 B U2 Rw2 R Bw2 U L' Dw' Lw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F2 R' F2 R U2 F' U2
*3. *D' B U' F2 R2 L F' L2 F' L D2 R2 U2 R' B2 R F2 L D2 L
*4. *Rw B' Uw' L' Uw Fw' F R' F Rw2 B' Rw2 R D' Uw' Rw U B' L2 D2 F Uw2 B2 Uw2 F2 U' L' Rw2 R D' Uw' U Rw B2 U B' Fw2 L F' D
*5. *Rw' Bw' L' Bw' U' Rw' U' Bw L' F2 Lw2 D Dw B Dw2 U2 Bw2 L' B2 Fw L2 Lw Dw' Lw D2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 Lw' D' Lw2 Bw L' U L2 Uw U2 Lw' U2 R D' Dw' B2 Fw' Lw2 F2 R2 Fw Dw B' Bw' F2 Lw2 B Bw' Rw2 Fw L' Lw R2
*6. *2B' F2 D2 3U2 2B2 2R2 B 2F' 2U' 3F' F2 2D2 3R2 3F' D2 2F' 2R2 2B L' 2U' 2F' 2D2 2U' 3R 2U 2L B2 D 3F R' 2F2 U' B 2B 2R2 2U' 2L2 B' 2B2 3F 2F' F 3R' 2R2 2U' F2 L' 2L2 R2 2D U2 2L2 3U' 2R2 R 2D' 2B L 2R B2 2B' 3F 3R' 2F' 2L' B 2F2 2U 3R 2D

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U F' U2 R F U2 R' U2 R
*3. *B2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 U B L2 B' L R' B' D' R U' F'
*4. *Rw R D2 L' B Rw2 D' B2 Fw' F' R B' Fw L Rw2 R' Fw2 F2 L F' U Rw' D Uw' Fw' F' D2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 U' B2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw D Uw2 F' Rw
*5. *Uw Bw' L' Rw2 R Bw2 Uw2 B' Fw Dw2 U Bw2 D' R Fw2 Lw' Bw2 L2 Dw2 U L' Uw B F Uw' R2 U2 R' F2 Rw Bw' R F' Rw2 Bw' Lw2 Rw' R' Bw' Rw' B' Fw' Uw Fw2 Lw Rw2 B2 F2 L' F2 Rw' B2 Lw2 Rw Bw2 L2 Lw' B' Rw' R
*6. *D' R D 2B 2R2 3U 2L2 3F2 3R2 B' 3R2 3F F2 L B' L2 B' 2D2 U2 L2 3F' U2 2B' F2 3U 3F' 2F' D' 3U 2B2 3F U' 2F' F2 3U L2 2R' 2B L2 D U2 3R2 2U 2F U B2 2B2 2F2 D2 L F 3R 2B' 2F 3R2 B' 2B' 2F L2 3U2 L' 2L R D2 3U2 3F 2F2 2L 2R 2D'
*7. *D 3D2 U' B2 2B 3F2 F' L2 2B2 R2 2F2 L2 2R' 2U' L D 2L2 B2 2L B 3B2 2U 3L' 2R 3U 3L 2D F 3L2 3F2 2L' 3U2 L' 2D' 2F2 D' 2B 3B 2U 2L2 B2 3F' 2R2 D2 3U2 3L2 3D' B' 3D 3B2 U' 2L 3B 2L2 2F2 2L R 2U2 3L2 2R' 3B' F 3D' 2R' B' 3F2 2L 3L2 D 2U' 2F U2 3R2 3D2 3R' B' 2B 3U2 U 2B 3B 3L 2R 3F L2 2F' L' 2L' 2B' 2D' 3F 3D2 R 3B' 2F' L2 U' L' 2U 3F

*Clock*
*1. *UR3+ DR6+ DL1- UL3+ U6+ R5- D4- L0+ ALL4- y2 U1- R3- D2- L5+ ALL3+ UR DR DL UL 
*2. *UR1+ DR5- DL3- UL4+ U0+ R2- D2- L2+ ALL6+ y2 U3- R5+ D3- L2+ ALL4- DR UL 
*3. *UR1- DR4+ DL1+ UL1+ U1- R1- D6+ L1- ALL4- y2 U1- R3+ D3- L4+ ALL5+ DL UL 
*4. *UR4+ DR3- DL5- UL1+ U6+ R3+ D2- L1+ ALL1- y2 U1- R4- D4- L6+ ALL5+ UR DR DL 
*5. *UR5- DR1+ DL0+ UL5+ U4- R5+ D6+ L4+ ALL1- y2 U1+ R2+ D5+ L2+ ALL6+ DR DL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B U B' R' U L' R l' r
*2. *L R B L' B U R' U' l r' b u'
*3. *U' L B' L R' U' R' L l r' b u'
*4. *L U' R' U B U L' U' R r b
*5. *L B' R B' R L B' L l r' b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, -2) / (0, -4)
*2. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 3) / (1, -5) / (2, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, -2) / (0, -5)
*3. *(-2, 3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, -3) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) /
*4. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(-2, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (5, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L B U' L' R U' L' R L' R' B'
*2. *B U R' U' R' B U B R U' R
*3. *R B R' U' R' L R' U' B' L R
*4. *L U L' B' L B' U' L' R L' R'
*5. *U B U B L' B R L' U L R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*3. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*4. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R F' R' F R' F' R2
*3. *B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 B2 D2 R D' B R U L2 B' F' D' B'
*4. *D2 Uw2 L' Uw' Fw' Rw' D2 B' D Uw Rw' Fw2 L Fw2 D U B L' Fw' D2 Uw2 U F' R2 Uw F2 L' F' L2 Uw Rw Fw' D2 U2 B Uw2 Rw2 U B Rw'
*5. *L Lw' U' Lw2 Rw B' D Dw2 Uw U B Bw' F' L' Dw R2 Bw L2 Rw' B2 Bw2 Uw F2 Dw' Uw2 L Lw' Rw2 D' Fw' Dw2 Uw' U' Bw2 L' R B2 Lw B L' R Uw2 U' Lw B2 Rw Dw2 L Uw' U2 B Dw' Lw' F U Rw' Bw2 Dw2 F Uw
*OH. *F L2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F' U2 R D' L' F2 R2 B' D L' D U
*Clock. *UR4+ DR1- DL4+ UL2+ U6+ R5+ D0+ L4- ALL3+ y2 U1+ R6+ D0+ L3- ALL5- UR UL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *R U R L R U' R B' r' b'
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 5) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, -4) / (-4, -2)
*Skewb. *R L R U' R U' R U' L R B

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L B r' R b f' l' r b' r R' B' R' B R B' F L' F
*2. *R l r f r b' f r F L' R B F R' B L' F'
*3. *L' B' L' l r b' B r b R' F L' F R B' F
*4. *L R' f F l' L' l' f' L' B' F' R' F
*5. *b' r f' F' l r f' L' F R B L' F R' B' L'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Bw' Uw' L U B Bw U R L' Rw' U Bw Uw Bw Rw' L Bw L' U' Rw L B Bw' Uw Bw R Lw Uw R' U Lw Uw Lw' R L B U Rw Lw Rw u r' l' b'
*2. *Rw Uw' B' R Lw Bw Lw' B U' L Uw' B' R Bw Rw L Lw' R' U' B' Bw U Lw' Bw' L Rw' L B Bw' L Lw Rw' L' B Uw' Bw Rw Uw L Lw u l' b'
*3. *Uw' B' Lw L' Uw B' Bw U Lw' R L U' B' Rw B' U' L Uw' Rw Bw' U' Uw' Bw' R' Rw' U B Lw' R' Rw' Lw B' R' U' L Bw L' Lw R Bw' u' r' l b
*4. *Uw R Lw' B Rw Uw Bw R' B U Uw B L' Rw' Lw' Uw Bw R' B Lw' U Rw' U' L' R' Uw' Lw' L' U' Rw Lw' Bw L' U Uw' B Bw Lw' Uw' R u' b
*5. *Bw' L B' Lw Uw' B R' Bw' Uw L Bw' U' L' R' Lw Rw Bw U' Lw B' Uw Bw' Rw' Lw' Bw Lw' R' U Rw' Uw U' B' Rw L' Uw B' L R Lw' Rw' r l' b


----------



## BradyCubes08 (May 7, 2019)

the skewb scrambles were so easy lol


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 7, 2019)

2x2 : (4.00), 4.24, 4.79, (6.02), 4.34 = 4.46
3x3 : (12.60), 14.11, 13.17, 13.91, (17.98) = 13.73
4x4 : (48.03), 50.81, (59.25), 51.09,49.51 = 50.47
5x5 : 1:36.20, 1:27.11, (1:26.95), (1:40.12), 1:36.56 = 1:33.29
7x7 : 4:12.49, 4:13.14, 4:15.19, (4:15.33), (4:05.81) = 4:13.61
Megaminx : (1:40.98), 1:33.90, 1:29.33,1:29.14, (1:24.75) = 1:30.79
Pyraminx : 6.28, 5.24, (7.07), 5.64, (4.14) = 5.72
Square-1 : (36.01), 22.87, (21.52), 35.70,33.10 = 30.56
Skewb : 6.97, (13.03), (6.29), 7.24, 7.66 = 7.29
Kilominx : (50.49), 36.77, (31.35), 45.17,37.83 = 39.92


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 8, 2019)

FMC

*1. *R' U' F L2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 R' B2 U B' D2 F U2 L' B2 F2 R' U' F


Spoiler



R (U F' R U) //222
B D L D2 L2 //223
B2 D' B' D2 B2 //F2L-1
(L' D2 L) //F2L
(D2 B' D' L' D L B) //3c (24)

sk: R B D L D2 L2 * B2 D' B' D2 B L' D' L D B D2 L' D2 L U' R' F U'
* U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2

sol: R B D L D2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' D' B' D2 B L' D' L D B D2 L' D2 L U' R' F U' (30)



*2. *R' U' F L U2 F2 L F2 L U2 R' B2 R2 D2 U' R U' L' B' L2 F U B2 R' D R' U' F


Spoiler



(F R F R2) //222
(L2 B2 U) //EO
L B2 L' B' L B //223
U2 L' U2 //4e2c (15)

sk: L B2 L' B' L B U2 L' (**) (*) U B2 L2 R2 F' R' F'
* B' U2 R2 D' F' D R2 U' B U' [mirror+inverse of T+twist]
** L U B D F L' F' D' B' U'

sol: L B2 L' B' L B U' B D F L' F' D' B' U' B' U2 R2 D' F' D R2 U' B' L2 R2 F' R' F' (29)



*3. *R' U' F D B2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 L' U' F' D B F' R2 F2 D' R2 D R' U' F 


Spoiler



My first domino solve

F' D F R //EO
D' B2 D F2 U' B //DR
D2 U //8E3C (12)

sk: F' D F R D' [1] B2 [4] D [3] F2 U' B D2 U
[1] L2 F2 [2] L2 B2 R2 B2
[2] D R' D' L2 D R D' L2
[3] D U' R2 D' U F2
[4] L2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 B D2

sol: F' D F R D' L2 F2 D R' D' L2 D R D' B2 R2 L2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 B U' R2 D' B D2 U (29)


----------



## SpiFunTastic (May 11, 2019)

Pyraminx - (4.86),4.1,3.3,(3.28),3.69 = 3.70
4x4 -(1:45.41),(1:19.76),1:30.30,1:27.72,1:33.35 = 1:30.31
2x2 - (4.82), 4.36, 3.74, (3.5), 4.1 = 4.06
3x3 - 15.59, 19.12, 14.69, 17.43, 13.66 = 15.90
Square 1 - 1:25.8, 1:17.3, 1:09.01, 52.26, 1:05.11 = 1:10.47
3x3 OH - 43.06, 42.93, 38.98, 42.51, 40.82 = 42.09
2x2 blindfold - (10.67)DNF, (11.63)DNF, (20.86) DNF - 1 looking method
2+3+4 Relay - 1:54.78


----------



## SpiFunTastic (May 11, 2019)

If I post here will my solves be counted or should I go to the link? That link doesn't open for me, dunno why.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 11, 2019)

SpiFunTastic said:


> If I post here will my solves be counted or should I go to the link? That link doesn't open for me, dunno why.


Posting here is fine, although I'm surprised and sorry the link doesn't work. I will enter results posted here onto the website when this week's competition closes.

But please edit your previous post for additional results, rather than entering a new post for each event.


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 11, 2019)

I have issues logging onto the Weekly Competitions, I don't know why. I use the same password as the Forums, and I've even tried resetting it. I've been on the Weekly Competitions before, so I'm not sure why one day it's like 'you shall not pass!' or whatever lol. This happened about a month ago.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 11, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> I have issues logging onto the Weekly Competitions, I don't know why. I use the same password as the Forums, and I've even tried resetting it. I've been on the Weekly Competitions before, so I'm not sure why one day it's like 'you shall not pass!' or whatever lol. This happened about a month ago.


I messaged you about it - I hope you can get in now by following the instructions on my message.

If anyone else has trouble logging into the website, please message me and I'll see if I can help.

Also, I have had several cases recently of people with otherwise reasonable results who have suddenly started entering false results. It is really too difficult to handle these cases on a solve-by-solve basis, so when it happens I will simply quarantine your account. When I do this, all your results are temporarily removed from view, and you will not be allowed to log into your account. If this ever happens by mistake, or even if it happens because you entered false results and you would like me to remove them and continue competing properly, PLEASE contact me with a PM here. I can reinstate your account and restore all of your old valid results.


----------



## SpiFunTastic (May 12, 2019)

do I need to write my fmc solution? They r very long.


----------



## pjk (May 12, 2019)

*4x4:* (56.21), 57.43, (1:07.58), 1:05.54,56.39
Avg; 59.79


----------



## BradyCubes08 (May 12, 2019)

2x2 - (3.77) (2.35) 3.04 2.68 2.78 - 2.78 avg.
3x3 - 9.86 (11.77) (9.01) 10.15 9.70 - 9.90 avg.
Skewb - (4.03) (1.88) 2.55 2.72 3.68 - 2.98 avg.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 12, 2019)

SpiFunTastic said:


> do I need to write my fmc solution? They r very long.


Yes, we require that the solution be provided, along with an explanation. Sorry - I know it is long; it is the nature of that event that it requires a significant amount of time dedicated to do it.


----------



## SpiFunTastic (May 12, 2019)

Will try then, if I have time


----------



## SpiFunTastic (May 12, 2019)

How do u keep the solution under spoiler?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2019)

Results for week 19: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, ichcubegern, and NewoMinx!

*2x2x2*(156)
1.  1.51 leomannen
2.  1.53 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.59 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  1.76 Legomanz
5.  1.78 asacuber
6.  1.94 OriginalUsername
7.  1.98 TipsterTrickster
8.  1.99 turtwig
9.  2.09 jherzy jhay dela cruz
10.  2.14 ExultantCarn
11.  2.20 PokeCubes
12.  2.29 Richie72
13.  2.35 Matthew
14.  2.36 milo black
15.  2.39 lejitcuber
16.  2.45 Angry_Mob
17.  2.53 Kylegadj
18.  2.54 JoXCuber
19.  2.71 NoProblemCubing
20.  2.73 Luke Garrett
21.  2.78 G2013
21.  2.78 BradyCubes08
23.  2.81 jancsi02
24.  2.84 YouCubing
25.  2.86 PlatonCuber
25.  2.86 Connor Yungbluth
27.  2.90 thecubingwizard
28.  2.93 NathanaelCubes
29.  2.94 Djangovend
30.  2.95 cuberkid10
31.  2.97 [email protected]
32.  3.00 MCuber
33.  3.10 aaron paskow
34.  3.12 mihnea3000
35.  3.17 camcuber
35.  3.17 TheodorNordstrand
37.  3.18 Coneman
38.  3.21 MartinN13
39.  3.22 sleipnir
39.  3.22 ichcubegern
41.  3.25 HawaiiLife745
42.  3.36 BradenTheMagician
43.  3.37 2017LAMB06
43.  3.37 Trig0n
45.  3.39 MrKuba600
45.  3.39 Toothcraver55
47.  3.40 Helmer Ewert
48.  3.53 Coinman_
49.  3.57 AidanNoogie
49.  3.57 leudcfa
51.  3.58 riz3ndrr
51.  3.58 Torch
51.  3.58 João Vinicius
54.  3.60 Shadowjockey
55.  3.61 DGCubes
56.  3.64 Underwatercuber
57.  3.70 Turkey vld
58.  3.72 Ontricus
59.  3.73 NewoMinx
59.  3.73 JMHCubed
61.  3.75 skewber10
61.  3.75 bennettstouder
63.  3.76 Dylan Swarts
63.  3.76 tJardigradHe
65.  3.80 trav1
66.  3.82 gutte02
67.  3.83 Allagos
68.  3.85 fun at the joy
68.  3.85 colegemuth
70.  3.86 jason3141
71.  3.90 revaldoah
72.  3.95 Antto Pitkänen
73.  4.02 Liam Wadek
74.  4.07 SpiFunTastic
75.  4.11 Fred Lang
76.  4.15 DesertWolf
77.  4.16 Sumanth thota
78.  4.28 niclas.mach
79.  4.29 BiscutDNF
79.  4.29 epride17
79.  4.29 sigalig
82.  4.34 whatshisbucket
83.  4.37 Iconic cuber
84.  4.40 ARandomCuber
85.  4.43 RileyN23
86.  4.46 bacyril
87.  4.47 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
88.  4.49 V.Kochergin
89.  4.51 begiuli65
90.  4.53 The Cubing Fanatic
91.  4.56 Alpha cuber
92.  4.57 OwenB
93.  4.62 Hjerpower
94.  4.64 BleachedTurtle
95.  4.65 abunickabhi
95.  4.65 swankfukinc
97.  4.68 Keenan Johnson
97.  4.68 Chris Van Der Brink
99.  4.73 ANGRYBROOM
99.  4.73 brad711
101.  4.75 Parke187
102.  4.88 Wabbly
103.  4.89 dean_clockisthebestevent
104.  4.98 topppits
105.  5.05 RandomPerson84
106.  5.08 [email protected]
107.  5.28 VIBE_ZT
107.  5.28 m24816
109.  5.30 Mwaha
110.  5.32 a person
111.  5.41 SpeedCubeReview
112.  5.43 Billybong378
113.  5.55 markdlei
114.  5.58 Caleb Arnette
115.  5.62 filipemtx
116.  5.63 InlandEmpireCuber
117.  5.66 Rollercoasterben
118.  5.67 Infraredlizards
119.  5.73 Lvl9001Wizard
120.  5.74 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
121.  5.78 SpartanSailor
122.  5.84 Jeann
123.  5.93 xyzzy
124.  5.95 theos
124.  5.95 yovliporat
126.  5.96 tavery343
127.  6.05 Ian Pang
127.  6.05 Aman Kamath
129.  6.14 lego303
130.  6.15 Bogdan
131.  6.18 vilkkuti25
132.  6.23 Kuzniok
133.  6.31 redoxxy
134.  6.51 Schmizee
135.  6.52 Immolated-Marmoset
136.  6.60 Bubbagrub
137.  6.63 Dominik Unijewski
138.  6.70 JJonesUK
139.  6.76 Mike Hughey
140.  6.92 V-Cube4 
141.  7.25 ToasterCoaster
142.  7.46 John Benwell
143.  7.48 MrLunarWolf
144.  7.51 UnknownCanvas
145.  7.73 Nayano
146.  7.75 Cubing5life
147.  7.92 hyperbannanas
148.  8.52 freshcuber.de
149.  8.62 Deri Nata Wijaya
150.  8.95 [email protected]
151.  9.04 PingPongCuber
152.  10.04 One Wheel
153.  13.19 GabGab
154.  14.33 2019DWYE01
155.  14.93 Jacck
156.  19.39 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(187)
1.  7.18 lejitcuber
2.  7.44 Luke Garrett
3.  7.46 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  8.66 cuberkid10
5.  8.77 Jonah Jarvis
6.  8.81 thecubingwizard
7.  8.83 OriginalUsername
8.  8.88 jancsi02
9.  9.07 Zach Clark
10.  9.11 speedcuber71
11.  9.13 camcuber
11.  9.13 RileyN23
13.  9.26 tJardigradHe
14.  9.30 PokeCubes
15.  9.37 Shadowjockey
16.  9.46 milo black
17.  9.63 Kylegadj
18.  9.64 MrKuba600
19.  9.73 turtwig
20.  9.76 Djangovend
21.  9.79 mihnea3000
22.  9.89 AidanNoogie
23.  9.90 BradyCubes08
24.  9.93 ichcubegern
25.  9.96 MichaelNielsen
26.  9.97 NewoMinx
27.  9.98 aaron paskow
28.  10.00 gutte02
29.  10.14 Matthew
30.  10.15 Torch
31.  10.23 sleipnir
32.  10.27 Keroma12
33.  10.30 [email protected]
34.  10.42 ExultantCarn
35.  10.59 [email protected]
36.  10.61 Allagos
37.  10.68 Sean Hartman
38.  10.78 Helmer Ewert
39.  10.82 HawaiiLife745
39.  10.82 Marcus Siu
41.  10.86 Zeke Mackay
42.  10.90 Ontricus
43.  10.92 NathanaelCubes
44.  11.06 DGCubes
45.  11.07 JoXCuber
45.  11.07 GenTheThief
47.  11.08 riz3ndrr
47.  11.08 BiscutDNF
49.  11.15 2017LAMB06
50.  11.20 MCuber
51.  11.22 m24816
52.  11.25 Toothcraver55
53.  11.32 BradenTheMagician
54.  11.40 Connor Yungbluth
55.  11.42 YoniStrass
56.  11.44 OwenB
57.  11.60 YouCubing
58.  11.85 Fred Lang
59.  11.93 G2013
60.  12.04 Keenan Johnson
61.  12.07 trav1
62.  12.09 leomannen
63.  12.32 jherzy jhay dela cruz
64.  12.34 leudcfa
65.  12.37 Last Layer King
66.  12.38 Coinman_
67.  12.39 ARandomCuber
67.  12.39 fun at the joy
69.  12.40 TheodorNordstrand
70.  12.49 abunickabhi
71.  12.50 Underwatercuber
72.  12.58 Dylan Swarts
73.  12.64 MartinN13
74.  12.70 RandomPerson84
75.  12.80 Liam Wadek
76.  12.82 sigalig
77.  12.84 MattP98
78.  12.87 V.Kochergin
79.  12.93 Pyra42
80.  12.95 Turkey vld
81.  13.03 bennettstouder
82.  13.18 20luky3
83.  13.26 ColorfulPockets
84.  13.36 colegemuth
85.  13.37 NoProblemCubing
86.  13.46 speedcube.insta
87.  13.55 niclas.mach
88.  13.58 Ian Pang
89.  13.63 brad711
90.  13.71 Trig0n
91.  13.73 bacyril
92.  13.76 skewber10
93.  14.02 Chris Van Der Brink
94.  14.31 begiuli65
95.  14.38 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
96.  14.54 ican97
97.  14.61 CubicCubes
98.  14.67 swankfukinc
99.  14.69 whatshisbucket
100.  14.81 The Cubing Fanatic
100.  14.81 Antto Pitkänen
102.  14.82 TheNoobCuber
103.  14.89 Rollercoasterben
104.  14.91 topppits
105.  14.97 Iconic cuber
106.  15.25 JJonesUK
107.  15.53 João Vinicius
108.  15.54 elimescube
109.  15.69 xyzzy
110.  15.73 Caleb Arnette
111.  15.74 DesertWolf
112.  15.78 Bogdan
113.  15.80 redoxxy
114.  15.90 SpiFunTastic
115.  15.94 Sumanth thota
116.  15.97 JMHCubed
117.  16.13 Awesomely Fast Cuber
118.  16.17 InlandEmpireCuber
119.  16.22 tavery343
120.  16.23 SpeedCubeReview
120.  16.23 Dominik Unijewski
122.  16.34 Parke187
123.  16.53 revaldoah
124.  16.65 steve1329
125.  16.72 ANGRYBROOM
126.  16.93 kumato
127.  16.97 Ojas03
128.  17.09 Hjerpower
129.  17.10 Alpha cuber
130.  17.38 John Benwell
131.  17.51 BleachedTurtle
132.  17.52 Infraredlizards
133.  17.66 Aman Kamath
134.  17.72 bilbo07
135.  17.81 filipemtx
136.  17.97 Petri Krzywacki
137.  17.98 epride17
138.  18.00 Schmizee
139.  18.21 Jeann
140.  18.32 WoowyBaby
141.  18.51 dean_clockisthebestevent
142.  18.52 Kuzniok
143.  19.48 Wabbly
143.  19.48 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
145.  19.55 SpartanSailor
146.  19.64 dnguyen2204
147.  19.82 Deri Nata Wijaya
148.  20.01 UnknownCanvas
149.  20.21 [email protected]
150.  20.26 Mike Hughey
151.  20.27 Cubing5life
152.  20.35 Nayano
153.  20.50 Lvl9001Wizard
154.  20.84 Mwaha
155.  20.87 Janav Gupta
156.  21.00 VIBE_ZT
157.  21.12 Bubbagrub
158.  21.40 Andreas5204
159.  22.25 ToasterCoaster
160.  22.31 [email protected]
161.  22.47 V-Cube4 
162.  23.18 lego303
163.  24.19 Billybong378
164.  24.31 RyuKagamine
165.  24.73 PingPongCuber
166.  25.37 Prashant Saran
167.  25.52 Angry_Mob
168.  25.60 deadcat
169.  26.39 MrLunarWolf
170.  26.72 2019DWYE01
171.  26.74 One Wheel
172.  26.90 theos
172.  26.90 freshcuber.de
174.  26.97 markdlei
175.  27.28 Nikola0Car
176.  27.39 GabGab
177.  28.65 a person
178.  29.12 hadofhfo
179.  29.53 keebruce
180.  30.54 Jacck
181.  31.39 klayklaycubing5
182.  34.96 Immolated-Marmoset
183.  36.75 MatsBergsten
184.  37.36 hyperbannanas
185.  44.51 oofingbad
186.  1:02.87 Niftyboy
187.  DNF nguyenngocan


*4x4x4*(107)
1.  30.63 cuberkid10
2.  31.06 jancsi02
3.  32.01 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  33.84 thecubingwizard
5.  34.34 uesyuu
6.  34.72 mihnea3000
7.  36.66 ichcubegern
8.  37.27 Shadowjockey
9.  37.29 MrKuba600
10.  37.39 tJardigradHe
11.  38.36 OriginalUsername
12.  38.39 NewoMinx
13.  38.58 AidanNoogie
14.  39.02 turtwig
15.  40.49 DGCubes
16.  41.06 JoXCuber
17.  41.30 MCuber
18.  41.83 Luke Garrett
19.  41.92 gutte02
20.  42.31 camcuber
21.  42.56 Torch
22.  42.73 sleipnir
23.  43.72 jherzy jhay dela cruz
24.  43.75 Helmer Ewert
25.  43.77 HawaiiLife745
26.  44.08 xyzzy
27.  44.44 Keenan Johnson
28.  44.86 abunickabhi
29.  45.12 Coinman_
30.  45.14 BradenTheMagician
31.  46.98 sigalig
32.  48.06 trav1
33.  48.25 leudcfa
34.  49.76 niclas.mach
35.  49.79 Matthew
36.  49.81 Allagos
37.  49.95 Djangovend
38.  50.16 Fred Lang
39.  50.32 whatshisbucket
40.  50.39 V.Kochergin
41.  50.47 bacyril
42.  50.87 leomannen
43.  50.93 2017LAMB06
44.  51.22 m24816
45.  51.51 RandomPerson84
46.  51.80 ican97
47.  52.41 fun at the joy
48.  52.43 João Vinicius
49.  53.14 Connor Yungbluth
50.  53.47 TheodorNordstrand
51.  53.50 lego303
52.  53.96 brad711
53.  54.19 TheNoobCuber
54.  54.26 swankfukinc
55.  54.61 BradyCubes08
56.  54.69 ARandomCuber
56.  54.69 riz3ndrr
58.  54.89 colegemuth
59.  55.58 epride17
60.  55.65 Dylan Swarts
61.  55.68 BiscutDNF
62.  56.90 redoxxy
63.  57.87 topppits
64.  57.89 SpeedCubeReview
65.  58.09 ExultantCarn
66.  58.27 Underwatercuber
67.  58.79 bennettstouder
68.  59.12 Liam Wadek
69.  59.17 Turkey vld
70.  59.79 pjk
71.  1:00.59 John Benwell
72.  1:01.44 Antto Pitkänen
73.  1:02.06 DesertWolf
74.  1:02.07 Last Layer King
75.  1:02.88 kumato
76.  1:03.64 UnknownCanvas
77.  1:04.44 OwenB
78.  1:04.59 tavery343
79.  1:05.55 SpartanSailor
80.  1:06.28 Trig0n
81.  1:06.77 Rollercoasterben
82.  1:08.08 BleachedTurtle
83.  1:09.19 ANGRYBROOM
84.  1:11.73 Infraredlizards
85.  1:14.50 Kuzniok
86.  1:16.80 Iconic cuber
87.  1:17.51 Petri Krzywacki
88.  1:17.93 VIBE_ZT
89.  1:19.97 One Wheel
90.  1:20.72 Hjerpower
91.  1:21.37 Mike Hughey
92.  1:24.88 Nayano
93.  1:29.07 Lvl9001Wizard
94.  1:30.29 Bubbagrub
95.  1:30.46 SpiFunTastic
96.  1:30.81 RyuKagamine
97.  1:33.15 MrLunarWolf
98.  1:35.11 theos
99.  1:38.05 Schmizee
100.  1:39.89 freshcuber.de
101.  1:48.67 a person
102.  1:51.60 Billybong378
103.  1:53.37 markdlei
104.  1:54.19 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
105.  1:59.72 Jacck
106.  2:09.90 MatsBergsten
107.  DNF Wabbly


*5x5x5*(68)
1.  56.56 jancsi02
2.  1:01.21 ichcubegern
3.  1:02.49 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:03.28 thecubingwizard
5.  1:07.47 Shadowjockey
6.  1:10.90 AidanNoogie
7.  1:11.25 Khairur Rachim
8.  1:11.62 OriginalUsername
9.  1:15.43 Torch
10.  1:16.29 sigalig
11.  1:17.28 HawaiiLife745
12.  1:17.35 JoXCuber
13.  1:18.52 NewoMinx
14.  1:21.10 MCuber
15.  1:23.36 DGCubes
16.  1:24.01 mihnea3000
17.  1:25.43 MrKuba600
18.  1:26.03 xyzzy
19.  1:27.83 Jonah Jarvis
20.  1:27.93 colegemuth
21.  1:28.05 trav1
22.  1:28.56 abunickabhi
23.  1:28.57 Keenan Johnson
24.  1:29.95 Luke Garrett
25.  1:31.36 fun at the joy
26.  1:32.26 BradyCubes08
27.  1:33.29 bacyril
28.  1:35.33 Coinman_
29.  1:36.97 Dylan Swarts
30.  1:38.11 m24816
31.  1:38.61 begiuli65
32.  1:40.19 T1_M0
33.  1:41.37 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
34.  1:42.68 Fred Lang
35.  1:43.62 aaron paskow
36.  1:44.89 Allagos
37.  1:45.16 BleachedTurtle
38.  1:46.50 epride17
39.  1:46.76 leomannen
40.  1:47.82 ARandomCuber
41.  1:47.93 Connor Yungbluth
42.  1:52.41 Turkey vld
43.  1:53.60 swankfukinc
44.  1:53.76 NathanaelCubes
45.  1:55.65 TheodorNordstrand
46.  1:56.52 whatshisbucket
47.  1:58.13 redoxxy
48.  1:58.22 brad711
49.  1:59.62 Infraredlizards
50.  1:59.72 Liam Wadek
51.  2:01.62 audiophile121
52.  2:04.00 Rollercoasterben
53.  2:06.99 topppits
54.  2:07.89 Kuzniok
55.  2:10.65 John Benwell
56.  2:10.91 UnknownCanvas
57.  2:17.40 Antto Pitkänen
58.  2:18.76 Nayano
59.  2:22.23 Mike Hughey
60.  2:22.34 One Wheel
61.  2:25.69 theos
62.  2:27.66 tavery343
63.  2:52.05 Lvl9001Wizard
64.  2:55.67 Petri Krzywacki
65.  3:11.15 a person
66.  3:27.38 dschieses
67.  3:58.61 MatsBergsten
68.  DNF BiscutDNF


*6x6x6*(40)
1.  1:47.77 jancsi02
2.  1:57.47 ichcubegern
3.  1:59.00 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  2:04.62 cuberkid10
5.  2:12.47 NewoMinx
6.  2:18.76 Torch
7.  2:23.10 OriginalUsername
8.  2:23.71 xyzzy
9.  2:28.88 AidanNoogie
10.  2:32.27 Keroma12
11.  2:34.93 YouCubing
12.  2:35.19 HawaiiLife745
13.  2:42.86 MrKuba600
14.  2:44.27 sigalig
15.  2:48.98 DGCubes
16.  2:58.54 [email protected]
17.  3:13.47 m24816
18.  3:14.59 Dylan Swarts
19.  3:16.36 Keenan Johnson
20.  3:16.40 swankfukinc
21.  3:30.50 epride17
22.  3:32.01 BradyCubes08
23.  3:36.80 BleachedTurtle
24.  3:43.22 Liam Wadek
25.  3:44.34 fun at the joy
26.  3:45.41 redoxxy
27.  3:55.06 whatshisbucket
28.  3:58.96 UnknownCanvas
29.  4:03.07 Kuzniok
30.  4:19.68 TheodorNordstrand
31.  4:28.45 One Wheel
32.  4:34.66 Nayano
33.  4:39.56 theos
34.  4:40.63 Mike Hughey
35.  4:51.63 topppits
36.  6:30.15 M O
37.  DNF Connor Yungbluth
37.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
37.  DNF MartinN13
37.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(37)
1.  2:44.84 jancsi02
2.  2:47.38 ichcubegern
3.  2:55.51 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  3:04.81 Shadowjockey
5.  3:19.99 NewoMinx
6.  3:22.64 Torch
7.  3:41.04 HawaiiLife745
8.  3:47.67 xyzzy
9.  3:50.34 OriginalUsername
10.  3:52.57 MrKuba600
11.  3:52.99 MCuber
12.  3:58.26 sigalig
13.  4:08.82 Coinman_
14.  4:13.61 bacyril
15.  4:16.85 DGCubes
16.  4:23.26 Djangovend
17.  4:29.59 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
18.  4:39.55 m24816
19.  4:41.24 BleachedTurtle
20.  4:53.03 YouCubing
21.  5:03.37 epride17
22.  5:09.41 swankfukinc
23.  5:36.74 TheodorNordstrand
24.  5:43.84 redoxxy
25.  5:44.99 Liam Wadek
26.  6:14.61 Kuzniok
27.  6:23.67 Mike Hughey
28.  6:37.64 RyuKagamine
29.  6:40.40 Nayano
30.  6:42.78 topppits
31.  6:45.53 One Wheel
32.  7:06.06 theos
33.  7:13.69 Antto Pitkänen
34.  DNF Dylan Swarts
34.  DNF NathanaelCubes
34.  DNF Allagos
34.  DNF M O


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(67)
1.  4.21 asacuber
2.  6.55 turtwig
3.  6.84 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  6.87 MichaelNielsen
5.  6.97 leomannen
6.  8.00 jancsi02
7.  8.52 OriginalUsername
7.  8.52 Khairur Rachim
9.  9.72 ExultantCarn
10.  12.46 BradyCubes08
11.  13.63 Angry_Mob
12.  13.92 TipsterTrickster
13.  15.59 Djangovend
14.  16.51 ANGRYBROOM
15.  17.10 abunickabhi
16.  17.24 aaron paskow
17.  17.83 S.S.STAR
18.  17.90 G2013
19.  18.13 Torch
20.  18.45 Connor Yungbluth
21.  19.85 bilbo07
22.  20.96 BiscutDNF
23.  22.22 redoxxy
24.  22.58 Dylan Swarts
25.  24.28 Deri Nata Wijaya
26.  24.47 DesertWolf
27.  25.33 Mike Hughey
28.  26.27 Underwatercuber
29.  26.49 Immolated-Marmoset
30.  27.74 Coneman
31.  28.26 whatshisbucket
32.  29.08 MatsBergsten
33.  31.33 HawaiiLife745
34.  31.41 yovliporat
35.  31.82 Fred Lang
36.  33.30 MrKuba600
37.  33.94 Helmer Ewert
38.  34.39 NathanaelCubes
39.  35.77 ichcubegern
40.  36.52 Mwaha
41.  37.43 TheodorNordstrand
42.  38.30 RyuKagamine
43.  42.01 tavery343
44.  42.05 fun at the joy
45.  44.97 Bogdan
46.  46.94 John Benwell
47.  47.42 BleachedTurtle
48.  52.55 MCuber
49.  55.76 Bubbagrub
50.  56.65 Jacck
51.  58.91 epride17
52.  1:02.14 Alpha cuber
53.  1:04.87 theos
54.  1:08.68 Jeann
55.  1:18.67 2017LAMB06
56.  1:28.05 markdlei
57.  1:46.74 skewber10
58.  1:51.79 Wabbly
59.  DNF Billybong378
59.  DNF NewoMinx
59.  DNF Keenan Johnson
59.  DNF Trig0n
59.  DNF riz3ndrr
59.  DNF GabGab
59.  DNF vilkkuti25
59.  DNF mihnea3000
59.  DNF SpiFunTastic


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(47)
1.  20.38 G2013
2.  23.03 sigalig
3.  29.28 ican97


Spoiler



4.  38.11 abunickabhi
5.  46.85 redoxxy
6.  47.49 Helmer Ewert
7.  48.10 Last Layer King
8.  48.41 bilbo07
9.  49.10 YoniStrass
10.  59.49 Connor Yungbluth
10.  59.49 Keroma12
12.  1:05.38 Keenan Johnson
13.  1:08.79 BiscutDNF
14.  1:11.57 Torch
15.  1:13.40 Deri Nata Wijaya
16.  1:24.20 NathanaelCubes
17.  1:24.66 Mike Hughey
18.  1:32.33 Dylan Swarts
19.  1:33.26 MattP98
20.  1:33.53 MatsBergsten
21.  1:37.66 revaldoah
22.  1:38.22 ichcubegern
23.  1:40.08 M O
24.  1:40.57 S.S.STAR
25.  1:51.36 topppits
26.  1:57.17 Pyra42
27.  1:57.25 DesertWolf
28.  1:59.21 Sean Hartman
29.  2:00.57 BradyCubes08
30.  2:18.95 MrKuba600
31.  2:25.68 Lvl9001Wizard
32.  2:26.08 elimescube
33.  2:37.15 whatshisbucket
34.  2:48.13 SpeedCubeReview
35.  2:56.06 fun at the joy
36.  2:56.29 epride17
37.  3:14.58 leomannen
38.  3:54.35 Jacck
39.  4:07.07 Trig0n
40.  5:21.91 RyuKagamine
41.  5:52.22 dschieses
42.  DNF T1_M0
42.  DNF NewoMinx
42.  DNF turtwig
42.  DNF TheodorNordstrand
42.  DNF Underwatercuber
42.  DNF theos


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(15)
1.  2:50.28 abunickabhi
2.  2:51.87 bilbo07
3.  5:00.45 redoxxy


Spoiler



4.  6:45.59 Dylan Swarts
5.  7:08.29 Helmer Ewert
6.  7:12.55 MatsBergsten
7.  13:15.19 Lvl9001Wizard
8.  15:27.65 brad711
9.  DNF S.S.STAR
9.  DNF G2013
9.  DNF GenTheThief
9.  DNF Connor Yungbluth
9.  DNF NathanaelCubes
9.  DNF NewoMinx
9.  DNF sigalig


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  3:12.06 sigalig
2.  4:32.43 abunickabhi
3.  5:40.50 G2013


Spoiler



4.  8:11.66 bilbo07
5.  12:17.72 redoxxy
6.  12:20.64 MatsBergsten
7.  15:40.95 Helmer Ewert
8.  21:28.60 Dylan Swarts
9.  DNF Connor Yungbluth


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF sigalig
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF abunickabhi

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(17)
1.  25/33 49:06 AdrianD
2.  21/30 60:00 T1_M0
3.  20/29 60:00 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  8/9 32:02 Dylan Swarts
5.  12/17 55:23 Deri Nata Wijaya
6.  5/5 23:00 BradyCubes08
7.  6/7 31:01 Jacck
8.  2/2 1:18 G2013
9.  2/2 1:59 abunickabhi
10.  2/2 13:00 fun at the joy
11.  6/10 43:37 S.S.STAR
12.  2/3 21:23 theos
13.  1/2 5:06 revaldoah
13.  0/2 9:57 NewoMinx
13.  1/3 11:02 NathanaelCubes
13.  1/2 8:03 Lvl9001Wizard
13.  1/2 17:33 Alpha cuber


*3x3x3 one-handed*(116)
1.  12.94 Khairur Rachim
2.  13.06 Elo13
3.  14.52 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  14.77 ichcubegern
5.  14.83 2017LAMB06
6.  14.89 OriginalUsername
7.  15.42 jancsi02
8.  15.49 GenTheThief
9.  16.07 lejitcuber
10.  16.28 Helmer Ewert
11.  17.25 tJardigradHe
12.  17.42 [email protected]
13.  17.49 thecubingwizard
14.  17.55 sleipnir
15.  18.27 mihnea3000
15.  18.27 BradyCubes08
17.  18.35 NewoMinx
18.  18.67 NathanaelCubes
19.  18.78 Torch
20.  18.79 riz3ndrr
21.  18.91 ARandomCuber
22.  19.03 leomannen
23.  19.10 cuberkid10
24.  19.57 turtwig
25.  19.66 BradenTheMagician
26.  19.78 Marcus Siu
27.  19.86 YoniStrass
28.  20.05 HawaiiLife745
29.  20.37 Ontricus
30.  20.44 Shadowjockey
31.  20.56 Toothcraver55
32.  21.00 niclas.mach
33.  21.03 MCuber
34.  21.26 abunickabhi
35.  21.34 aaron paskow
36.  21.57 MrKuba600
37.  22.39 V.Kochergin
38.  22.73 Allagos
39.  22.90 JoXCuber
40.  23.02 YouCubing
41.  23.37 OwenB
42.  23.45 BiscutDNF
43.  23.66 begiuli65
44.  23.92 DGCubes
45.  23.94 speedcuber71
45.  23.94 T1_M0
47.  24.03 xyzzy
48.  24.26 Trig0n
49.  24.31 [email protected]
50.  24.54 NoProblemCubing
51.  25.02 Connor Yungbluth
52.  25.09 trav1
53.  25.59 Underwatercuber
54.  25.93 Keenan Johnson
55.  26.20 Liam Wadek
56.  26.57 Turkey vld
57.  26.94 João Vinicius
58.  26.96 revaldoah
59.  27.14 TheodorNordstrand
60.  28.27 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
61.  29.29 redoxxy
62.  29.30 Dylan Swarts
63.  29.45 epride17
64.  29.56 Chris Van Der Brink
65.  29.58 fun at the joy
66.  29.64 MattP98
67.  29.66 Antto Pitkänen
68.  29.94 Caleb Arnette
69.  30.00 Djangovend
70.  30.61 Fred Lang
71.  30.89 Parke187
72.  31.61 TheNoobCuber
73.  32.33 lego303
74.  32.46 bennettstouder
75.  32.51 speedcube.insta
76.  33.36 Bogdan
77.  33.70 brad711
78.  34.26 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
79.  34.73 swankfukinc
80.  36.30 ANGRYBROOM
81.  36.42 Kuzniok
82.  37.62 DesertWolf
83.  38.00 Bubbagrub
84.  38.52 Angry_Mob
85.  38.68 tavery343
86.  39.01 Petri Krzywacki
87.  39.29 John Benwell
88.  39.90 Rollercoasterben
89.  40.81 Mike Hughey
90.  41.23 VIBE_ZT
91.  42.09 SpiFunTastic
92.  42.82 Schmizee
93.  43.28 BleachedTurtle
94.  44.16 SpartanSailor
95.  44.50 Deri Nata Wijaya
96.  44.86 The Cubing Fanatic
97.  45.01 whatshisbucket
98.  45.31 freshcuber.de
99.  46.54 Mwaha
100.  47.38 dnguyen2204
101.  48.39 One Wheel
102.  49.39 V-Cube4 
103.  49.78 Dominik Unijewski
104.  50.92 Cubing5life
105.  51.02 UnknownCanvas
106.  53.50 [email protected]
107.  54.47 Ian Pang
108.  1:00.79 Nayano
109.  1:02.76 [email protected]
110.  1:04.32 Wabbly
111.  1:10.15 Janav Gupta
112.  1:11.20 Billybong378
113.  1:14.73 theos
114.  1:14.91 keebruce
115.  DNF jherzy jhay dela cruz
115.  DNF MartinN13


*3x3x3 With feet*(15)
1.  32.39 JoXCuber
2.  33.37 Elo13
3.  33.98 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  37.79 OriginalUsername
5.  38.61 Luke Garrett
6.  39.87 GenTheThief
7.  44.73 BradenTheMagician
8.  1:06.31 YouCubing
9.  1:25.84 Bubbagrub
10.  1:39.69 NewoMinx
11.  2:06.18 ichcubegern
12.  3:27.03 BradyCubes08
13.  DNF redoxxy
13.  DNF Dylan Swarts
13.  DNF MrLunarWolf


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(11)
1.  30.73 BradyCubes08
2.  32.73 ichcubegern
3.  39.99 jason3141


Spoiler



4.  45.09 abunickabhi
5.  46.24 Torch
6.  51.93 xyzzy
7.  58.08 whatshisbucket
8.  1:22.05 fun at the joy
9.  1:26.51 MCuber
10.  1:42.26 theos
11.  2:02.34 Djangovend


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(18)
1.  24.67 (28, 19, 27) WoowyBaby
2.  26.00 (25, 26, 27) thecubingwizard
3.  26.67 (27, 26, 27) Tommy Kiprillis


Spoiler



4.  27.67 (25, 28, 30) Shadowjockey
5.  29.33 (30, 28, 30) asacuber
5.  29.33 (30, 29, 29) CyanSandwich
7.  30.00 (29, 32, 29) Bogdan
8.  32.00 (36, 30, 30) brad711
9.  32.67 (31, 34, 33) theos
10.  33.00 (38, 25, 36) Underwatercuber
11.  35.00 (36, 35, 34) Mike Hughey
12.  DNF (29, 33, DNS) Torch
12.  DNF (36, 31, DNS) Sean Hartman
12.  DNF (36, 36, DNS) Ontricus
12.  DNF (36, 41, DNF) leomannen
12.  DNF (41, 50, DNS) Connor Yungbluth
12.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) speedcuber71
12.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNS) Theo Leinad


*2-3-4 Relay*(69)
1.  43.84 cuberkid10
2.  44.09 Khairur Rachim
3.  46.12 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  51.31 MCuber
5.  51.50 ichcubegern
6.  52.09 tJardigradHe
7.  52.56 Luke Garrett
8.  54.64 JoXCuber
9.  54.95 MrKuba600
10.  55.05 turtwig
11.  55.86 sleipnir
12.  57.20 OriginalUsername
13.  57.35 DGCubes
14.  57.94 NewoMinx
15.  58.71 BradyCubes08
16.  58.95 2017LAMB06
17.  1:01.24 Torch
18.  1:02.00 Connor Yungbluth
19.  1:04.56 BradenTheMagician
20.  1:04.99 HawaiiLife745
21.  1:05.20 fun at the joy
22.  1:06.67 riz3ndrr
23.  1:06.83 trav1
24.  1:07.61 m24816
25.  1:10.94 TheodorNordstrand
26.  1:11.16 Liam Wadek
27.  1:11.45 V.Kochergin
28.  1:12.87 Dylan Swarts
29.  1:13.46 Allagos
30.  1:14.67 Djangovend
31.  1:14.70 bennettstouder
32.  1:15.82 whatshisbucket
33.  1:16.04 abunickabhi
34.  1:16.30 BiscutDNF
35.  1:21.17 tavery343
36.  1:21.27 xyzzy
37.  1:22.16 Underwatercuber
38.  1:23.50 Rollercoasterben
39.  1:24.28 brad711
40.  1:28.10 epride17
41.  1:29.10 John Benwell
42.  1:29.52 BleachedTurtle
43.  1:30.72 DesertWolf
44.  1:30.93 redoxxy
45.  1:37.73 UnknownCanvas
46.  1:37.76 swankfukinc
47.  1:39.52 Antto Pitkänen
48.  1:39.74 Kuzniok
49.  1:42.14 Infraredlizards
50.  1:46.54 Jeann
51.  1:51.76 ANGRYBROOM
52.  1:54.78 SpiFunTastic
53.  1:55.42 Nayano
54.  1:58.77 Lvl9001Wizard
55.  2:02.69 MrLunarWolf
56.  2:03.30 Petri Krzywacki
57.  2:03.71 Ian Pang
58.  2:08.07 theos
59.  2:09.87 Billybong378
60.  2:12.46 Schmizee
61.  2:13.97 One Wheel
62.  2:15.33 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
63.  2:19.07 [email protected]
64.  2:22.95 markdlei
65.  2:28.60 MatsBergsten
66.  2:31.56 freshcuber.de
67.  2:31.69 a person
68.  2:55.42 Wabbly
69.  3:11.48 Jacck


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(44)
1.  1:50.84 cuberkid10
2.  1:57.43 jancsi02
3.  1:58.75 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  2:11.01 ichcubegern
5.  2:14.10 OriginalUsername
6.  2:16.49 DGCubes
7.  2:17.77 Torch
8.  2:18.20 turtwig
9.  2:24.48 JoXCuber
10.  2:27.51 MrKuba600
11.  2:29.58 MCuber
12.  2:32.61 NewoMinx
13.  2:39.08 HawaiiLife745
14.  2:40.74 BradyCubes08
15.  2:45.56 Allagos
16.  2:49.48 fun at the joy
17.  2:55.17 abunickabhi
18.  2:56.52[/COLOR8] trav1
19.  2:59.53 m24816
20.  3:00.65 Dylan Swarts
21.  3:01.13 xyzzy
22.  3:02.13 Connor Yungbluth
23.  3:06.22 YouCubing
24.  3:14.25 BleachedTurtle
25.  3:16.96 epride17
26.  3:21.65 Liam Wadek
27.  3:35.91 swankfukinc
28.  3:36.09 whatshisbucket
29.  3:43.11 brad711
30.  3:46.06 Infraredlizards
31.  3:52.70 Rollercoasterben
32.  4:02.40 Antto Pitkänen
33.  4:07.82 tavery343
34.  4:11.59 UnknownCanvas
35.  4:11.72 One Wheel
36.  4:19.02 Nayano
37.  4:26.54 Kuzniok
38.  4:33.26 Jeann
39.  4:37.04 Petri Krzywacki
40.  5:02.14 Lvl9001Wizard
41.  5:08.55 theos
42.  6:09.18 freshcuber.de
43.  6:42.04 Jacck
44.  7:01.93 markdlei



*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(19)
1.  3:45.81 cuberkid10
2.  3:49.33 jancsi02
3.  3:59.73 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:46.33 OriginalUsername
5.  4:57.73 HawaiiLife745
6.  4:58.25 NewoMinx
7.  4:58.47 Torch
8.  5:13.02 DGCubes
9.  5:23.05 xyzzy
10.  5:23.15 abunickabhi
11.  6:00.14 m24816
12.  6:20.72 swankfukinc
13.  6:46.58 epride17
14.  6:51.17 fun at the joy
15.  7:04.25 Liam Wadek
16.  7:56.27 whatshisbucket
17.  8:42.40 One Wheel
18.  8:45.06 Nayano
19.  9:14.11 theos


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(19)
1.  6:20.86 jancsi02
2.  7:12.70 ichcubegern
3.  8:07.69 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  8:26.52 Torch
5.  8:43.56 OriginalUsername
6.  9:25.69 xyzzy
7.  9:51.18 DGCubes
8.  10:11.29 abunickabhi
9.  10:41.61 YouCubing
10.  11:08.16 m24816
11.  11:26.99 BleachedTurtle
12.  11:35.07 epride17
13.  12:19.29 swankfukinc
14.  13:07.15 Liam Wadek
15.  13:39.83 V.Kochergin
16.  14:24.45 fun at the joy
17.  15:32.19 One Wheel
18.  16:23.34 Nayano
19.  16:23.41 theos


*Clock*(47)
1.  5.55 TipsterTrickster
2.  6.12 Djangovend
3.  6.50 ARandomCuber


Spoiler



4.  6.62 MartinN13
5.  6.68 MattP98
6.  7.13 YouCubing
7.  7.53 MCuber
8.  8.32 JoXCuber
9.  8.36 trav1
10.  8.94 cuberkid10
11.  9.58 Torch
12.  9.76 oliviervlcube
13.  9.78 Rollercoasterben
14.  9.94 BradenTheMagician
15.  10.82 redoxxy
16.  11.07 DGCubes
17.  12.04 Luke Garrett
18.  12.16 Hjerpower
19.  12.26 Immolated-Marmoset
20.  12.33 Shadowjockey
21.  12.35 niclas.mach
22.  12.65 OriginalUsername
23.  12.77 tJardigradHe
24.  13.08 NewoMinx
25.  13.58 RyuKagamine
26.  13.88 Liam Wadek
27.  14.17 João Vinicius
28.  14.68 Fred Lang
29.  14.72 ichcubegern
30.  14.83 ToasterCoaster
31.  15.09 Parke187
32.  15.23 HawaiiLife745
33.  16.08 VIBE_ZT
34.  16.76 MichaelNielsen
35.  17.13 swankfukinc
36.  17.46 Antto Pitkänen
37.  17.71 BradyCubes08
38.  18.97 [email protected]
39.  20.43 revaldoah
40.  21.62 epride17
41.  23.56 2019DWYE01
42.  30.41 Kuzniok
43.  32.74 fun at the joy
44.  35.55 One Wheel
45.  46.46 Nayano
46.  1:42.26 capcubeing
47.  DNF Bubbagrub


*Megaminx*(55)
1.  39.53 Cuberstache
2.  48.23 AidanNoogie
3.  48.87 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  53.15 whatshisbucket
5.  53.21 NewoMinx
6.  54.92 Khairur Rachim
7.  54.93 Djangovend
8.  1:01.34 GenTheThief
9.  1:03.09 MCuber
10.  1:03.96 jancsi02
11.  1:06.12 tJardigradHe
12.  1:06.22 Shadowjockey
13.  1:06.44 DGCubes
14.  1:07.03 MrKuba600
15.  1:10.23 ichcubegern
16.  1:10.38 JoXCuber
17.  1:10.56 OriginalUsername
18.  1:11.12 YouCubing
19.  1:11.61 BradenTheMagician
20.  1:16.23 Luke Garrett
21.  1:17.81 HawaiiLife745
22.  1:18.54 V.Kochergin
23.  1:22.28 Legomanz
24.  1:23.99 ARandomCuber
25.  1:25.68 NathanaelCubes
26.  1:26.32 leudcfa
27.  1:26.90 BradyCubes08
28.  1:30.11 YoniStrass
29.  1:30.79 bacyril
30.  1:30.92 T1_M0
31.  1:31.40 xyzzy
32.  1:32.64 redoxxy
33.  1:33.19 Keenan Johnson
34.  1:37.29 Toothcraver55
35.  1:39.66 tavery343
36.  1:41.76 Antto Pitkänen
37.  1:43.32 swankfukinc
38.  1:50.53 Trig0n
39.  1:51.55 obelisk477
40.  1:53.41 fun at the joy
41.  1:56.36 epride17
42.  2:00.42 Dominik Unijewski
43.  2:04.12 BleachedTurtle
44.  2:04.50 Kuzniok
45.  2:12.00 Dylan Swarts
46.  2:14.41 Rollercoasterben
47.  2:16.80 VIBE_ZT
48.  2:16.81 topppits
49.  2:21.32 Immolated-Marmoset
50.  2:25.94 Lvl9001Wizard
51.  2:26.82 Petri Krzywacki
52.  2:38.90 One Wheel
53.  2:56.31 theos
54.  2:57.09 Liam Wadek
55.  3:19.71 [email protected]


*Pyraminx*(108)
1.  2.50 Pyra42
2.  2.61 MrKuba600
3.  2.62 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2.63 aaron paskow
5.  2.76 MichaelNielsen
6.  2.90 milo black
7.  2.95 Helmer Ewert
8.  2.96 DGCubes
9.  2.99 Chris Van Der Brink
10.  3.15 Matthew
11.  3.23 oliviervlcube
12.  3.25 Cooki348
13.  3.35 mihnea3000
14.  3.41 jason3141
15.  3.54 Ontricus
15.  3.54 MCuber
17.  3.59 NoProblemCubing
17.  3.59 Djangovend
19.  3.60 T1_M0
20.  3.70 SpiFunTastic
21.  3.71 JMHCubed
22.  3.78 JoXCuber
23.  3.80 Ghost Cuber
24.  3.82 Toothcraver55
25.  3.86 lejitcuber
26.  3.87 Turkey vld
27.  3.88 niclas.mach
28.  3.97 BradyCubes08
29.  4.22 whatshisbucket
30.  4.24 NathanaelCubes
31.  4.27 bennettstouder
32.  4.28 Trig0n
33.  4.39 cuberkid10
34.  4.52 João Vinicius
35.  4.54 leomannen
36.  4.56 OriginalUsername
37.  4.57 MartinN13
38.  4.63 redoxxy
39.  4.64 Billybong378
40.  4.66 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
41.  4.68 Torch
42.  4.72 NewoMinx
43.  4.93 Janav Gupta
44.  4.96 begiuli65
45.  5.02 Liam Wadek
46.  5.08 jancsi02
47.  5.21 BradenTheMagician
48.  5.29 skewber10
49.  5.36 Luke Garrett
50.  5.40 Zeke Mackay
51.  5.49 Parke187
52.  5.54 trav1
53.  5.68 Shadowjockey
53.  5.68 VIBE_ZT
55.  5.72 bacyril
56.  5.81 leudcfa
57.  5.88 HawaiiLife745
58.  6.13 [email protected]
59.  6.28 TheodorNordstrand
60.  6.51 PokeCubes
61.  6.53 Keenan Johnson
61.  6.53 DesertWolf
63.  6.71 RileyN23
64.  6.74 UnknownCanvas
65.  6.79 Sumanth thota
66.  6.80 Antto Pitkänen
67.  7.08 OwenB
67.  7.08 ToasterCoaster
69.  7.10 riz3ndrr
70.  7.31 ichcubegern
71.  7.34 Underwatercuber
72.  7.67 TheNoobCuber
73.  7.74 Iconic cuber
74.  7.87 BleachedTurtle
75.  7.97 dean_clockisthebestevent
76.  8.07 Fred Lang
77.  8.11 [email protected]
78.  8.28 Dylan Swarts
79.  8.48 fun at the joy
80.  8.55 The Cubing Fanatic
81.  8.57 Infraredlizards
82.  8.63 Rollercoasterben
83.  8.85 Kuzniok
84.  8.88 abunickabhi
85.  8.91 a person
86.  9.11 swankfukinc
87.  9.18 dschieses
88.  9.19 Last Layer King
88.  9.19 tavery343
90.  9.24 topppits
91.  9.28 brad711
92.  10.12 Mwaha
93.  10.30 BiscutDNF
94.  10.33 yovliporat
95.  10.57 Dominik Unijewski
96.  10.71 Bogdan
97.  10.79 MrLunarWolf
98.  10.97 Ian Pang
99.  11.41 PingPongCuber
100.  11.73 hadofhfo
101.  11.85 Wabbly
102.  12.06 Jeann
103.  12.56 Nayano
104.  12.78 theos
105.  14.07 xyzzy
106.  15.38 freshcuber.de
107.  17.14 S.S.STAR
108.  22.33 One Wheel


*Square-1*(80)
1.  8.65 PokeCubes
2.  9.25 David ep
3.  9.83 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  10.14 Helmer Ewert
5.  10.47 Marcus Siu
6.  11.62 Shadowjockey
7.  11.72 Kylegadj
8.  12.57 cuberkid10
9.  12.93 YouCubing
10.  13.46 AidanNoogie
11.  13.85 Sean Hartman
12.  14.22 BradyCubes08
13.  15.02 trav1
14.  15.04 milo black
15.  15.40 DesertWolf
16.  15.52 BradenTheMagician
17.  16.02 tJardigradHe
18.  16.54 ichcubegern
19.  16.69 MrKuba600
20.  16.86 Connor Yungbluth
21.  17.27 Rollercoasterben
22.  17.39 ExultantCarn
23.  17.68 OriginalUsername
24.  17.84 JoXCuber
25.  17.97 Turkey vld
26.  18.01 leomannen
27.  18.02 asacuber
28.  18.10 Magdamini
29.  18.16 TipsterTrickster
30.  18.23 NewoMinx
31.  18.44 DGCubes
32.  18.48 Luke Garrett
33.  18.49 RileyN23
34.  18.79 HawaiiLife745
35.  18.95 Keenan Johnson
36.  19.22 MichaelNielsen
37.  20.13 Coneman
38.  20.19 skewber10
39.  20.24 riz3ndrr
40.  20.55 Torch
41.  21.02 niclas.mach
42.  21.96 MCuber
43.  22.28 S.S.STAR
44.  22.45 Matthew
45.  22.73 João Vinicius
46.  22.77 T1_M0
47.  24.04 redoxxy
48.  24.15 2017LAMB06
49.  25.52 Trig0n
50.  26.02 whatshisbucket
51.  27.89 mihnea3000
52.  29.32 Fred Lang
53.  30.01 VIBE_ZT
54.  30.56 bacyril
55.  31.17 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
56.  31.24 OwenB
57.  33.73 theos
58.  36.03 Bogdan
59.  36.05 Bubbagrub
60.  36.36 Ian Pang
61.  37.26 Toothcraver55
62.  38.35 Antto Pitkänen
63.  38.49 tavery343
64.  39.11 bennettstouder
65.  39.77 TheNoobCuber
66.  39.83 The Cubing Fanatic
67.  39.97 fun at the joy
68.  40.03 Liam Wadek
69.  40.78 Schmizee
70.  42.16 Immolated-Marmoset
71.  42.24 Mike Hughey
72.  42.80 xyzzy
73.  43.85 BleachedTurtle
74.  44.25 RyuKagamine
75.  52.49 PingPongCuber
76.  1:00.34 swankfukinc
77.  1:04.95 Dylan Swarts
78.  1:10.47 SpiFunTastic
79.  1:21.73 Kuzniok
80.  1:54.20 Billybong378


*Skewb*(96)
1.  2.57 milo black
2.  2.96 RileyN23
3.  2.98 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  3.50 [email protected]
5.  3.53 riz3ndrr
6.  3.59 NewoMinx
7.  3.83 MrKuba600
8.  3.98 TipsterTrickster
9.  3.99 Caleb Arnette
10.  4.07 MichaelNielsen
11.  4.15 ToasterCoaster
12.  4.24 João Vinicius
13.  4.34 aaron paskow
14.  4.44 Caleb/spooderskewb
15.  4.47 Helmer Ewert
16.  4.48 Djangovend
17.  4.77 thecubingwizard
18.  4.80 JMHCubed
19.  4.82 leomannen
20.  4.89 tJardigradHe
21.  4.99 Luke Garrett
22.  5.02 MCuber
23.  5.05 Antto Pitkänen
24.  5.19 YouCubing
25.  5.24 Trig0n
26.  5.35 OriginalUsername
27.  5.51 epride17
28.  5.65 NathanaelCubes
29.  5.67 cuberkid10
30.  5.72 HawaiiLife745
31.  5.76 BleachedTurtle
32.  5.77 MartinN13
32.  5.77 ichcubegern
34.  5.89 Shadowjockey
34.  5.89 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
36.  6.05 jherzy jhay dela cruz
37.  6.07 Immolated-Marmoset
38.  6.16 Toothcraver55
39.  6.22 BradenTheMagician
40.  6.30 DGCubes
41.  6.38 Coneman
42.  6.43 PokeCubes
43.  6.51 Matthew
44.  6.53 TheodorNordstrand
45.  6.59 Parke187
46.  6.69 mihnea3000
46.  6.69 jancsi02
46.  6.69 VIBE_ZT
49.  6.71 Turkey vld
49.  6.71 niclas.mach
51.  6.86 trav1
52.  6.90 Rollercoasterben
53.  6.99 Allagos
54.  7.03 Torch
55.  7.07 Fred Lang
56.  7.29 bacyril
57.  7.41 JoXCuber
58.  7.52 V.Kochergin
59.  7.71 OwenB
60.  7.74 dean_clockisthebestevent
61.  7.79 skewber10
62.  7.86 redoxxy
62.  7.86 fun at the joy
64.  7.96 Chris Van Der Brink
65.  8.03 Connor Yungbluth
66.  8.17 capcubeing
67.  8.19 Bubbagrub
68.  8.54 ANGRYBROOM
69.  8.86 dschieses
70.  8.90 Bogdan
71.  9.09 xyzzy
72.  9.24 Billybong378
72.  9.24 Kuzniok
74.  9.52 Keenan Johnson
75.  9.61 theos
76.  9.79 Dylan Swarts
76.  9.79 yovliporat
78.  10.14 begiuli65
79.  10.27 Schmizee
80.  10.35 whatshisbucket
81.  11.07 swankfukinc
82.  11.21 Mike Hughey
83.  11.28 abunickabhi
84.  11.66 [email protected]
85.  12.27 UnknownCanvas
86.  12.35 S.S.STAR
86.  12.35 Nayano
88.  12.95 Liam Wadek
89.  13.95 topppits
90.  15.13 RyuKagamine
91.  15.32 a person
92.  15.35 PingPongCuber
93.  15.47 elimescube
94.  17.13 2019DWYE01
95.  17.72 Dominik Unijewski
96.  20.14 freshcuber.de


*Kilominx*(14)
1.  23.62 NewoMinx
2.  24.35 Djangovend
3.  30.58 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  34.66 whatshisbucket
5.  34.84 YouCubing
6.  34.96 ichcubegern
7.  37.57 xyzzy
8.  39.92 bacyril
9.  46.76 MCuber
10.  48.91 tavery343
11.  52.71 VIBE_ZT
12.  55.08 swankfukinc
13.  55.22 Billybong378
14.  1:31.30 2019DWYE01


*Mini Guildford*(17)
1.  4:03.52 tJardigradHe
2.  4:12.76 BradyCubes08
3.  4:22.11 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  4:37.38 JoXCuber
5.  4:44.98 OriginalUsername
6.  4:52.80 ichcubegern
7.  4:56.67 Torch
8.  5:19.48 HawaiiLife745
9.  5:21.16 BradenTheMagician
10.  6:13.34 swankfukinc
11.  6:39.13 skewber10
12.  6:39.85 fun at the joy
13.  6:52.97 Fred Lang
14.  7:37.27 Antto Pitkänen
15.  8:06.35 Liam Wadek
16.  8:15.39 Rollercoasterben
17.  13:42.06 Nayano


*Redi Cube*(22)
1.  6.96 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.72 BradyCubes08
3.  9.31 M1n1turtl3


Spoiler



4.  10.15 João Vinicius
5.  11.08 milo black
6.  11.78 2017LAMB06
7.  11.85 Trig0n
8.  12.32 DGCubes
9.  14.30 tJardigradHe
10.  17.30 Kit Clement
11.  17.59 OriginalUsername
12.  19.29 NathanaelCubes
13.  21.19 ichcubegern
14.  24.79 VIBE_ZT
15.  26.84 Billybong378
16.  28.35 xyzzy
17.  29.94 redoxxy
18.  30.80 DesertWolf
19.  31.40 abunickabhi
20.  33.65 Liam Wadek
21.  36.91 Mike Hughey
22.  37.50 swankfukinc


*Master Pyraminx*(15)
1.  24.11 milo black
2.  25.70 Ontricus
3.  40.10 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  43.06 Billybong378
5.  46.48 YouCubing
6.  46.96 Zeke Mackay
7.  47.50 DGCubes
8.  47.75 tJardigradHe
9.  49.10 Trig0n
10.  56.07 BleachedTurtle
11.  57.03 Mike Hughey
12.  1:02.28 abunickabhi
13.  1:04.73 VIBE_ZT
14.  1:30.62 swankfukinc
15.  1:46.55 HawaiiLife745



*Contest results*(219)
1.  1247 OriginalUsername
2.  1211 ichcubegern
3.  1123 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  1111 BradyCubes08
5.  1101 jancsi02
6.  1078 Torch
6.  1078 MrKuba600
8.  1045 cuberkid10
9.  1015 JoXCuber
10.  1009 DGCubes
11.  999 MCuber
12.  982 HawaiiLife745
13.  949 tJardigradHe
14.  936 Luke Garrett
15.  935 Shadowjockey
16.  875 Khairur Rachim
17.  858 Helmer Ewert
18.  856 Djangovend
19.  851 thecubingwizard
20.  808 leomannen
21.  782 BradenTheMagician
22.  767 abunickabhi
23.  758 mihnea3000
24.  749 Connor Yungbluth
25.  729 Dylan Swarts
26.  728 YouCubing
27.  725 trav1
28.  708 NathanaelCubes
29.  704 fun at the joy
30.  700 turtwig
31.  682 redoxxy
32.  665 aaron paskow
33.  661 whatshisbucket
34.  651 MichaelNielsen
35.  648 riz3ndrr
36.  634 milo black
37.  632 TheodorNordstrand
38.  628 Keenan Johnson
39.  617 AidanNoogie
40.  613 xyzzy
41.  604 Liam Wadek
42.  587 Trig0n
43.  583 Matthew
44.  575 Allagos
45.  574 2017LAMB06
46.  567 João Vinicius
47.  563 Fred Lang
48.  558 niclas.mach
49.  552 epride17
50.  548 Turkey vld
51.  540 Antto Pitkänen
51.  540 Toothcraver55
53.  538 sleipnir
54.  532 lejitcuber
55.  525 swankfukinc
56.  518 [email protected]
57.  517 PokeCubes
58.  509 BiscutDNF
59.  508 BleachedTurtle
60.  505 sigalig
61.  492 bacyril
62.  485 Underwatercuber
63.  480 ExultantCarn
64.  474 V.Kochergin
65.  473 DesertWolf
66.  472 ARandomCuber
67.  471 Ontricus
68.  465 m24816
69.  464 Rollercoasterben
70.  463 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
71.  450 RileyN23
72.  441 bennettstouder
73.  439 MartinN13
74.  436 jherzy jhay dela cruz
75.  430 OwenB
76.  429 G2013
77.  411 NoProblemCubing
78.  409 TipsterTrickster
79.  404 leudcfa
80.  403 brad711
81.  397 Coinman_
82.  396 camcuber
83.  394 Kylegadj
84.  378 Chris Van Der Brink
85.  376 begiuli65
86.  372 skewber10
87.  349 gutte02
88.  345 tavery343
88.  345 JMHCubed
90.  337 VIBE_ZT
91.  335 SpiFunTastic
92.  328 GenTheThief
93.  326 Marcus Siu
93.  326 T1_M0
95.  319 Kuzniok
96.  314 Sean Hartman
97.  313 topppits
98.  310 Parke187
99.  309 YoniStrass
100.  308 asacuber
100.  308 Mike Hughey
102.  307 ANGRYBROOM
103.  305 colegemuth
104.  296 [email protected]
105.  284 theos
106.  280 Keroma12
107.  274 Bogdan
108.  271 revaldoah
108.  271 Coneman
110.  269 speedcuber71
110.  269 Caleb Arnette
112.  266 Angry_Mob
113.  256 TheNoobCuber
114.  252 Pyra42
115.  251 MattP98
116.  250 Billybong378
117.  249 UnknownCanvas
118.  241 Jonah Jarvis
119.  238 RandomPerson84
120.  236 Last Layer King
121.  235 The Cubing Fanatic
122.  230 John Benwell
123.  226 Iconic cuber
124.  225 Zeke Mackay
125.  224 Infraredlizards
126.  214 ican97
127.  209 Bubbagrub
128.  207 Nayano
129.  205 Deri Nata Wijaya
130.  204 Sumanth thota
131.  202 bilbo07
131.  202 Ian Pang
133.  201 ToasterCoaster
134.  199 jason3141
135.  196 Immolated-Marmoset
136.  195 Lvl9001Wizard
137.  192 Legomanz
138.  189 SpeedCubeReview
139.  188 S.S.STAR
140.  183 Hjerpower
141.  182 Zach Clark
142.  181 dean_clockisthebestevent
143.  170 One Wheel
144.  168 lego303
144.  168 Schmizee
146.  167 MatsBergsten
147.  161 Mwaha
148.  159 Petri Krzywacki
149.  157 Alpha cuber
150.  154 [email protected]
151.  152 RyuKagamine
152.  151 speedcube.insta
153.  150 Wabbly
154.  149 Jeann
155.  148 Dominik Unijewski
156.  147 Richie72
156.  147 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
158.  144 SpartanSailor
159.  138 oliviervlcube
160.  137 Elo13
161.  134 PlatonCuber
162.  122 a person
163.  116 InlandEmpireCuber
164.  114 Janav Gupta
165.  113 elimescube
166.  112 yovliporat
167.  109 20luky3
168.  108 ColorfulPockets
169.  107 uesyuu
170.  106 JJonesUK
171.  102 kumato
172.  101 markdlei
173.  100 filipemtx
174.  99 Cooki348
174.  99 Jacck
176.  94 CubicCubes
177.  89 MrLunarWolf
177.  89 Aman Kamath
179.  88 Ghost Cuber
180.  85 Caleb/spooderskewb
181.  84 freshcuber.de
182.  83 David ep
183.  79 WoowyBaby
184.  77 dschieses
185.  74 Awesomely Fast Cuber
186.  71 [email protected]
187.  70 Cubing5life
188.  68 V-Cube4 
189.  67 steve1329
190.  66 dnguyen2204
191.  64 Ojas03
192.  63 PingPongCuber
193.  59 Cuberstache
194.  57 Magdamini
195.  52 M O
196.  43 2019DWYE01
197.  42 pjk
198.  40 AdrianD
199.  37 capcubeing
200.  36 vilkkuti25
201.  33 Andreas5204
202.  29 GabGab
203.  26 Tommy Kiprillis
204.  25 Prashant Saran
205.  24 hadofhfo
206.  23 audiophile121
206.  23 CyanSandwich
206.  23 deadcat
206.  23 M1n1turtl3
210.  21 obelisk477
211.  19 keebruce
211.  19 hyperbannanas
213.  16 Nikola0Car
213.  16 Kit Clement
215.  12 Theo Leinad
216.  10 klayklaycubing5
217.  6 oofingbad
218.  5 Niftyboy
219.  4 nguyenngocan


----------



## ichcubegerne (May 15, 2019)

Me and Bryan are basically racing to the top score for the year


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 16, 2019)

219 people competed this week. And the winning raffle ticket this week is ... number 91 (which, by the way, is a triangular, hexagonal, centered nonanogal, centered cube, square pyramidal number, and is also 1^2 + 2^2 + 3^2 + 4^2 + 5^2 + 6^2).

That means our winner this week is *SpiFunTastic!* Congratulations!!


----------



## SpiFunTastic (May 16, 2019)

Thanks a lot! Yay!


----------

